# Bought a truck: (PICS) Thanks for the advice/Tips everyone!



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

I had posted asking advice and tips on a Nissan 4x4 i was going to look at today. After more than a month of looking at rusted out overpriced Toyota's i started looking at Nissans. 

The one i looked at today was a 1995 pickup 4x4. It was *by far* the best condition for the money in a little truck i had looked at so i bought it. 

Its got some things that need to be checked out of course. Tacometer somtimes works, somtimes not, temp guage doesn't work at all etc.. i will check it all out and search the boards for answers later one. 

Rode the bike down and hauled it back in the truck on the way back. She did "ok" for a 4 cyl. I did 109 miles straight shot with no stops going from 70mph interstate down to 55(i'm in Iowa) on the way home and i stopped to fill her up and check gas mileage just to see what she got and get a feel for the state of tune of it. She got 20.36mpg. I'm pretty light footed to. 

Heres a couple pics of her and my other 2 toys. I think my ATV tires are bigger than on my truck. LOL 

Thanks again for helping out the :newbie:


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

its sexy


----------



## Rogue_Wulff (Nov 14, 2007)

Since you're in the corn belt, I bet finding real gas, as opposed to ethanol blends, is nearly impossible. E10 gives me 15% lower MPG, so I'm glad Ok *finally* passed a law requiring ethanol blends to be labeled on the pump.

Looks like a solid little truck. Prolly been cared for pretty well, considering how nice it appears. Should make for a good long lasting vehicle.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

very clean looking, when are the mods coming?


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Rogue_Wulff said:


> Since you're in the corn belt, I bet finding real gas, as opposed to ethanol blends, is nearly impossible. E10 gives me 15% lower MPG, so I'm glad Ok *finally* passed a law requiring ethanol blends to be labeled on the pump.
> 
> Looks like a solid little truck. Prolly been cared for pretty well, considering how nice it appears. Should make for a good long lasting vehicle.



There are alot of gas stations here that only sell E85 and 10% blends and thats it. 
But there are some that still sell 87 octane and 91 with no ethonal and that what i use. 
One of the big new ethonal plants was just built 20 miles from here, and another went up about 45 miles from here, so ethonal is big in this area with all the farmers making good money on it. 

I like the idea of using less oil etc... but with the gas mileage drop with using ethonal its not worth it. 

There has been rumors of all the stations going to 10% blends min here though.  Most people think your crazy for not using the blends because they don't know your vehicle gets worse gas mileage that way. 
Also in this area the 10% ethonal blend(which is 89 octane) is about 7-10 cents cheaper a gallon. In my full size chevy its still cheaper to run regular and i expect it to be the same for the Nissan. 


It looks a bit better shape in the pics than it really is. 
There has been some rust over the rear fender that has been repaired and they did an "ok" job. There blending in is not the best, but i was just happy to not see alot of rust for the money. I've got to look it all over mechanically yet, but so far she seems like a good truck for the money.


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

dvdswanson said:


> very clean looking, when are the mods coming?



I got this for gas mileage since i could never get out of my steep driveway here in teh sticks without 4x4. 

No big mods planned. Tint windows, new stereo and speakers, new exhaust system since this one is pretty much shot, fix temp guage, maybe fix tach if its not to expensive, shocks etc.. mainly up keep. 

I would like to black it all out. new black wheels with new tires. Although these tires are in near new shape and i ride my bike about 98% of the time in the spring, summer and fall so i'll probably keep them this year. 

I would imagine you could buy black mirrors and door handles, but not sure of sand blasting and painting the bumpers(chrome) would hold up or not? 

Biggest project will be to remove the plastic bedliner it has in it and repair all the rust its caused and then put in a spray in liner. 

With the liner in there i can't get my ATV in it and i think i could if it wasn't in there. I can see and feel some bad rust spots under it though so we'll see.

# is seeiing of 6.25" speakers can be shoe horned into the doors and get an XM compatible stereo for it.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

i have 6x9 in my doors. it can be done...just half to make new bolt holes


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

Gravehunter said:


> I got this for gas mileage since i could never get out of my steep driveway here in teh sticks without 4x4.
> 
> No big mods planned. Tint windows, new stereo and speakers, new exhaust system since this one is pretty much shot, fix temp guage, maybe fix tach if its not to expensive, shocks etc.. mainly up keep.
> 
> ...


bumpers you probably find a chrome shop that has plain ones and do a swap, then have them powder coated black. since its your dd, put power acc. for luxury. pathy parts fit right in, including the seats. buckets make a world of difference from the bench.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

that bench will eat you alive in ling trips. my 4x2 had bench...a trip to texas hurt!


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

also if the milage is over 50k seafoam threw the brake booster for love. 

when i got mine 2 weeks ageo i did that on the trip home...ohhh man did it need it.

youtube how to do seafoam if not sure


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

smikster said:


> i have 6x9 in my doors. it can be done...just half to make new bolt holes



Well i will probably put 6x9's in then if they fit. :thumbup:


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Never thought about doing that with the bumpers to get non chromed ones. good idea. 

I thought it was funny it has manual windows and locks, but had power mirrors. LOL 
Not sure if i'll mess with that, not much to go wrong with manul stuff.  
Its really only a daily driver once winter hits, otherwise it will be lucky to get 100 miles a month on it. 

Good to know on the pathfinder parts. Do buckets eat up leg room though? Seems like they would and i'm 6'2" and 235lbs so i don't have much leg room as it is. Don't do any long trips anyway. From here to KC(about 120 miles is it). 

But I did start to get uncomfortable at the end of the 120 miles on the way home.


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

smikster said:


> also if the milage is over 50k seafoam threw the brake booster for love.
> 
> when i got mine 2 weeks ageo i did that on the trip home...ohhh man did it need it.
> 
> youtube how to do seafoam if not sure


Heard of seafoam but never used it. And yes she's got 175000 on her. 

Heading out now to take the bedliner out to see how rusty she is underneath.


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Well the plastic bed liner has taken its toll on the bed in a few spots. 
Both where the bed center and the wheel tub meets. 
I'll see if anyone makes some bed patch panels otherwise i'll make my own.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

for the bed, I would look at a junkyard for a good bed or good parts you can cut out. the buckets will be a huge difference, I'm 6'1" and will not go back to the bench. the PWs is really easy to do, the wiring is already in the truck body, you just have to put it in the doors and get the regulators. its all bolt in, no drilling. I took the wiring from a 4 dr pathy and used it. I now have PW, PDL and PM with defrost. you should look into fog lamps as well. pathys will fit right in, I used aftermarket one which are a little larger but still fit where the originals go. the pic will show you what I mean.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

WOW time for some chem love

at half a tank pour a bottle of B12 in your tank and run till almost E

replace fuel filter

and/later

slowly pour searfoam threw the brake booster line (hose coming off top right by brake reservoir. will hiss when you pull it) pour slowly as not to kill the motor. when 1/3 is gone dump in there to try and kill motor...if motor don't die turn off at half point *also stick brake booster line back on*(will probably see smoke at this point) let set 5-15 min and start up (give it some gas) when started and running threw the rpm range smooth go and drive it hard till it stops smoking. 

use the other half of seafoam in your bike or atv with a squart bottle. or
save it...or your other 4x4. if diesel empty fuel filter and fill with seafoam.

*what a dum ass...yep one guy left it off...so thought i would add*


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

dvdswanson said:


> for the bed, I would look at a junkyard for a good bed or good parts you can cut out. the buckets will be a huge difference, I'm 6'1" and will not go back to the bench. the PWs is really easy to do, the wiring is already in the truck body, you just have to put it in the doors and get the regulators. its all bolt in, no drilling. I took the wiring from a 4 dr pathy and used it. I now have PW, PDL and PM with defrost. you should look into fog lamps as well. pathys will fit right in, I used aftermarket one which are a little larger but still fit where the originals go. the pic will show you what I mean.


I think for no bigger than the rust is(just the 2 places) and the outer box looks good, i think i'll just fix it myself. Seems like i have seen some box floor repair peices some place. 
I run a CNC plasma cutter at work, so i may just cutout my own peices from scrap since it won't cost me anything but time. And i have more time than $$$. 

I'll have to look for some bucket seats then. 
Nice wheeling pic by the way!


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

smikster said:


> WOW time for some chem love
> 
> at half a tank pour a bottle of B12 in your tank and run till almost E
> 
> ...



B12 is a fuel injection cleaner or somthing? 
And seafoam through the booster hose would be just to get some full streanth seafoam into the intake and injectors to clean it up? correct? 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

for the most part... only way to clean the intake...and wow what a diff that can make. 

b12 works so good i've seen it clog...that's why i always say replace...most people don't...so always a good thing to do. best fuel line, tank, injector cleaner I've found. 

if neather have been done that 175k you should see more power and i would say 1.5+ in mpg


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

smikster said:


> for the most part... only way to clean the intake...and wow what a diff that can make.
> 
> b12 works so good i've seen it clog...that's why i always say replace...most people don't...so always a good thing to do. best fuel line, tank, injector cleaner I've found.
> 
> if neather have been done that 175k you should see more power and i would say 1.5+ in mpg



ok, i'll go pick some up tommorrow and try it out this weekend. 

This truck came from a mom and pop dealer, and he got it from a Toyota dealer, so no history on it at all. So i'm just going to check and replace things as i see fit i guess. 

so far the list is: 

oil and filter
front and rear diff fluid
Tranny and transfer case fluid, and any filters if they have any? 
Check air filter, replace if needed.
Check the code in the ECU and fix whatever is settign it off(check engine light comes on and off intermitantly) 
replace temp sensor
replace shocks
radiator fluid flush
belts look fairly new 
See if the O2 sensor looks super old and replace if it does
Run the B12 through the brake booster hose
check cap, rotor, plugs, wires
replace exhuast system. maybe even cat too. 

i'm sure other things as well, but thats my list so far.


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

It was registered in a girls name and i was told she drove it till she got pregnant and then they got a double cab Tacoma. 

But thats from the guy who sold it to me.. so you know how reliable that info can be. 

But i do have the title and it is in a girls name so?? 

At least ladies a bit less likely to beat the hell out of it.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

seafoam in brake booster not b12...that goes in your fuel tank when your down to half a tank. run to about empty and replace the fuel filter and fill her up.


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

smikster said:


> seafoam in brake booster not b12...that goes in your fuel tank when your down to half a tank. run to about empty and replace the fuel filter and fill her up.


oops yes, i miss spoke there. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

I wonder what would happen if you fed b12 threw there? anyone have a $100 car to test this on?

film it


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

If you picked it up in KC you'll want to check the metal under the fender flairs as well. Whatever they use on the roads in the winter around there is pretty corrosive.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

yea, got my pickup in witch...soon as i can i need to sand frame and paint.


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Oldnissanguy said:


> If you picked it up in KC you'll want to check the metal under the fender flairs as well. Whatever they use on the roads in the winter around there is pretty corrosive.



Bought it in Platte City and the truck came from Kansas. I don't remember the town off hand, i'll have to look at the title. 

It had rust under the flares that someone fixed at one time. About a C+ job, but good enough. They just didn't blend very good. But for a cheap truck i wasn't concered about it.


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

smikster said:


> yea, got my pickup in witch...soon as i can i need to sand frame and paint.


My frame is rusty, but i couldn't find any bad spots on it where it was super weak or anything. Looks like just alot of flaky surface rust. 
I'm not impressed with the factory welds on the frame. Worst i've ever seen. 
I thought at first the truck had been in an accident and sombody who just learned how to weld last week fixed it, but as i looked at the entire frame they were all that way. 

Frame rust seems to be a big problem on most any compact pickup though. thin metal? Toyota is taking care of there customers who got bad frame rust on thier Tacomas. Thumbs up for them to doing the right thing there.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

most of us that love and care for our trucks just sand and pant...maybe throw a coat of rubber on there...good to go


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Glad to hear that Toyota is now doing 'the right thing'. They sure didn't in 1978 which just happens to be the last time I bought a Toyota.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

no body no frame...but by god the tranny and motor are still good...

know a guy that rode around on a 5gal bucket...everything was just toast...but still drove...kindu


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Well not that anyone cares, but i got alot of tune up related things done to my new truck over my 4 day weekend. 

Replaced: 

Oil and filter
Air filter
O2 sensor(ooo that old one was in there GOOD) 
Checked plugs, cap and rotor, but all were in good shape and appeared to have been replaced not to long ago. Had Bosch platinum plugs in it. 

Seafoam and B12 treatment 
New Battery
Front brake pads
Shocks all the way around. 
CD player
6x9 speakers in the doors
Tinted all windows

And repaired all the bed rust with some homemade patch panels. 


I just got my repair manual i ordered today so i'll be going through that to see what other mait. items i need to look at. 

I've got a check engine code i need to attend to as well. Havn't pulled it yet though. 

The exhaust needs to be replaced. Cat back at least, but i think its the original cat so i may replace that too. Going to be looking online and local parts stores for exhaust. If anyone has any reccomendations on good places to order it please post up. 
I like it quiet, so no noise maker mufflers for me.  

2 tanks of gas through it so far and both over 20mpg so i'm happy with that.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't forget that new fuel filter to. 

and i'm sure i need to do my cat,o2 have a new muffler for it. thinking about sticking it where the cat is


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Fuel filter looks fairly new, but i think i will replace it just for peice of mind and so i know when it was done last. 

I live in Iowa right now where there is no inspection of any sort on your vehicle. but i will be moving to Missouri in the next year or so where there is an inspection(no sniffer test though). So i have to keep the Cat on there. BUT i have thought about if it was the honeycome type of just knocking out the insides and leaving it on there. Since this engine only has an O2 sensor before the cat, i assume it would not trip a check engine light? 

Anyone try this before?


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

thats what i'm going to do


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Hurry up and get it done and let me know if it works good.  LOL


----------

